# Best Puppy Food?



## Tipz (Aug 10, 2016)

Forrest just went to the vet for his second set of shots. His first set was with his breeder so this was the first time our vet checked him over.
She said he's looking great in every way. his bones and joints are great, his teeth are continuing to get better (He was base narrow)and everything is going well.
She did recommend I switch dog foods though. I'm currently on Subzero Nutrience which is an all ages dog food with freeze dried meat. It has 5 stars on dog food advisor but she said it won't have the proper nutrients for a puppy, especially large breed for his bone growth. What brands do you recommend? We'd love to get the absolute most expensive but realistically we can't afford that. We chose this because of the great ratings and it was still more affordable than Go! Puppy food. it's around $75 a 10 kg bag... Which is still a lot for us but we can handle about that amount. 
Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I looked up your food and I can't imagine why your Vet doesn't like it! It's a good food!
It is an All Life Stages food and it's calcium to phos ratio is pretty close to the 1-1 that is recommended for youngsters so I think it is fine! 
The 'best' food is the one your dog eats, likes, and thrives on!


I don't stick to any one brand .............I just make sure whatever it is, it is high quality,grainless, has fewer ingredients, and is USA ( or Canadian) made and sourced! Molly eats em' all cuz her 'main meal' is raw!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

MollyMiuMa is our own PF Food Advisor Trust her! Buck was on a different all stages food recommended by his breeder and still is, along with her recommended raw dinner. I have more faith in my breeder's and PF guidance in certain areas than my vet. I really should find a vet who owns a Poodle.


----------



## Tipz (Aug 10, 2016)

My vet DOES own a poodle. Actually she recommended to me healthy Hill advantage Large breed puppy. I mentioned it to my friend who works at another vet clinic and they said they recommend large breed food to Newfoundlands, Berners, giant dogs like that. She said their vet tech she works with wouldn't recommend that for a spoo anyway...
Thoughts?
I really love my vet, she's great with my pets and she's a wonderful caring person but I know opinions differ on foods. As a groomer I know we often find vets vs. groomer opinions differing and I know I don't agree with them on every aspect of things, so is food one of those as well? 
She just seemed so certain. I feel bad telling her I don't agree when I really don't know the science behind food


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HILLS SCIENCE DIET.............YUK! Full of 'fillers' not 'meat' protein! But of course, if your dog comes up being sensitive to all the soy, wheat, and other 'hot' stuff, that means more appts for the resulting yeasty ears & skin infections that sometimes happen.............Vets seem to love Hills!!!!LOL! Not a fan, can ya tell? hahaha!!!
Not all dogs are grain sensitive but I personally don't want to chance it!

Just remember to read the label and make sure the first 2-4 ingredients are a named meat protein...............then go to DFA and then to the manufacturer's website......research to some extent every food you are interested in BEFORE you buy it!!! 
Also take a look on youtube at Dr Karen Becker's videos on how to help prevent dog food allergies ( She & Dr Dodds are the 'go to' Vets for avoiding allergies and food sensitivities!)


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

It's hard when you like a vet but don't agree with some things they say, but you've got to go with what you think is best for your puppy. I'd put a lot of faith in what Molly has to say about food.


----------



## Tipz (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks! Yes, I must say it felt like they were pushing that brand. They gave me a puppy pack which had a water bowl and stuff that was all nex guard and other brands they sell. I feel like they're pressured to sell that stuff.
I'll probably stick with this food that we're on now then since he loves it and it seems very good still


----------



## emisdover (Feb 16, 2017)

Just an FYI: Science Diet's nickname is "Science Death." Vets get a lot of funding to promote certain foods--Hills being one of them. If you are interested in food quality, I recommend reading "Foods Pets Die For" by Ann Martin.


----------

